# Abschaltung SPS Ausgangskarten SISTEMA



## mmr (22 Juni 2010)

Hallo schon wieder........
Safety hat mir jetzt schon so viel geholfen aber ich komm trotzdem nicht weiter, bzw. glaub ich das meine SF vom PLr her nicht mehr hinkommt.

wie im Beispiel 29 des BGIA Report 2/2008 ist meine SF aufgebaut, aber folgendes kommt dazu.

Diese K2 und K3 schalten meine SPS Ausgangskarte ab, die sind also nicht 2 kanalig am Motor.
Funktioniert soweit auch noch. (Karte nehm ich mit rein als SB hat Herstellerangaben, das passt.)
Safety meint da muss jetzt auch die CPU (313 oder 315 aber nicht F-CPU)mit rein, die ist von Siemens und keine Ahnung ob die mir da Fehlerausschluss bestätigen.

Aber dann hab ich ja an der Karte noch Schütze für meine Motoren usw. 
und diese Schütze wenn ich auch noch mit rein nehm, da hab ich ja max. Kat 1 und PL c, da bricht mein ganzer schöner PLr von d zusammen.
Und meistens sind das ja gleich ein paar Schütze die als SB auszuführen sind (oder?), dann geht gar nix mehr.
Hat jemand eine bessere aufbautechnische Lösung oder muss ich mich mit PL c zufrieden geben.

Vielen Dank schon mal, ohne dieses Forum wäre ich ja gleich noch mehr aufgeschmissen.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Juni 2010)

Schau dir mal beim Siemens Support den Beitrag 39198632 an.
Siemens gibt bei Abschaltung von Plus- und Minus-Spannungsversorgung der Ausgangskarte PLd an.
Auf dieses Dokument berufe ich mich immer, wenn ich solche einen Anwendungsfall hab.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mmr (22 Juni 2010)

@Blockmove:
Das mit den Karten habe ich schon herausgefunden, danke trotzdem.

Das größere Problem liegt dann in dem weiteren Verfahren.
Was mach ich mit den Schützen an der Karte, die muss ich doch auch auswerten?!?
Und muss die CPU mit eingebunden werden oder nicht?


----------



## Dumbledore (22 Juni 2010)

mmr schrieb:


> Was mach ich mit den Schützen an der Karte, die muss ich doch auch auswerten?!? Und muss die CPU mit eingebunden werden oder nicht?



Du musst alles in die SiFu nehmen was die Abschaltung beeinflussen kann. In deinem Fall also die Motorschütze (Schütze zweikanalig ist ein Muss, wegen PLr=d) ja, denn die könnten ja z.B. kleben bleiben und die Abschaltung verhindern. Entsprechende Rückführkreise von den Motorschützen zur Erzielung des DC sind also ebenfalls nötig. 

Die CPU der SPS hat hingegen keinen Einfluss, da ja durch das Wegschalten der Spannung an den Ausgangsbaugruppen die CPU nichts mehr machen kann, sie kann insbesondere die Abschaltung nicht verhindern. Fehler und Ausfallswahrscheinlichkeiten der CPU sind also hier für den PL irrelevant.

Michael


----------



## mmr (22 Juni 2010)

@Dumbledore: Danke für die Info das bringt mich schon mal einen Riesenschritt weiter.

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, dann muss ich alle relevanten Motorschütze die Gefährdungen verursachen können auf der Karte mit einem Öffnerkontakt in den Rückführkreis des Not-Aus Relais einbinden.

Aber ich muss jetzt nicht hergehen und noch jeden Motor mit 2 Schützen schalten, oder???? Weil wir haben in jeder Anlage mindestens 20 Motoren das wäre ja ein wahnsinn.

Das mit der CPU ist schon mal gut.


----------



## Dumbledore (22 Juni 2010)

mmr schrieb:


> ... muss ich alle relevanten Motorschütze die Gefährdungen verursachen können auf der Karte mit einem Öffnerkontakt in den Rückführkreis des Not-Aus Relais einbinden ...


So ist es



mmr schrieb:


> Aber ich muss jetzt nicht hergehen und noch jeden Motor mit 2 Schützen schalten, oder???? Weil wir haben in jeder Anlage mindestens 20 Motoren das wäre ja ein wahnsinn.


Du musst jetzt ganz stark sein: ja, jedes Schütz muss (für PLr=d) doppelt vorhanden sein, genauer gesagt: es muss zwei Abschaltwege geben (bei Umrichtern ist der eine ja i.d.R. die sichere Impulssperre). Zusätzlich müssen alle diese Schütze überdimensioniert sein um den Anforderungen der EN13849 zu genügen. Wenn deine Schütze dann noch eine gewisse Schalthäufigkeit haben so müssen sie ausserdem regelmässig getauscht werden (siehe Berechnung des B10d).

Um all diesen "Wahnsinn" zu umgehen ist es evtl. sinnvoll, andere Wege zu gehen, z.B. indem der ganzen Steuerung eine gruppenweise Abschaltung vorgeschaltet wird (Wenn dies aus der Gruppenbildung der Antriebe technisch möglich ist). Dann hast du z.B. nur zwei (grosse) Schütze für die Sicherheits-Abschaltung, die keine relevante Schalthäufigkeit haben (da sie betriebsmässig gar nicht schalten), und die Motore können mit der normalen Steuerung und einem Motorschütz ohne Rückmeldekanal gebaut werden. So was haben wir schon des öfteren gebaut.

Michael


----------



## mmr (22 Juni 2010)

Dumbledore schrieb:


> So ist es
> 
> und die Motore können mit der normalen Steuerung und einem Motorschütz ohne Rückmeldekanal gebaut werden.
> Michael


 
Eine letzte Frage noch, dann bin ich wohl geheilt.
Dann muss ich also nur die zwei großen Schütze in den Rückführkreis einbinden, oder bin ich da wieder falsch.

Vielen, vielen Dank schon mal. Das rettet mir das Leben.


----------



## Dumbledore (22 Juni 2010)

mmr schrieb:


> Dann muss ich also nur die zwei großen Schütze in den Rückführkreis einbinden


Genau so ist es. Und die Abschaltung der SPS-Baugruppen wird wohl auch entfallen, denke ich mal, da das Sicherheitsrelais ja ebensogut direkt die zwei Schütze schalten kann (Strombelastbarkeit der Kontakte beachten).

Aber - wie gesagt - das Ganze geht natürlich nur dann, wenn alle Antriebe wirklich immer zusammen (sicherheitsgerichtet) abgeschaltet werden dürfen. Nötigenfalls sind entsprechende Antriebsgruppen zu bilden, mit jeweils einer separaten Abschaltung, z.B. wenn noch Schutztürbereiche etc. pp. zu berücksichtigen sind.

Michael


----------



## mmr (22 Juni 2010)

So ich hoffe mal ihr seit noch nicht genervt.....

Ein Szenario hab ich noch.
Wenn ich ein großes Hauptschütz einsetze zum Abschalten der gefahrbringenden Last und die Karte schalte ich auch ab mit dem Not-Aus Relais. Dann noch kleine Schütze für die einzelnen Motoren, dann müssen alle Schütze (großes und kleine) in den Rückführkreis.
Dann bin ich auch zweikanalig???


----------



## Dumbledore (22 Juni 2010)

mmr schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein großes Hauptschütz einsetze zum Abschalten der gefahrbringenden Last und die Karte schalte ich auch ab mit dem Not-Aus Relais. Dann noch kleine Schütze für die einzelnen Motoren, dann müssen alle Schütze (großes und kleine) in den Rückführkreis. Dann bin ich auch zweikanalig???


 
Jepp, das würde ich so sehen. Aber bitte noch die nötige Überdimensionierung der "Abschaltschütze" beachten, d.h. wenn es sich um eine bestehende Schaltung handeln sollte so sind diese Schütze i.d.R. nicht geeignet! 



			
				EN13849-2:2008 Tab. D.2 schrieb:
			
		

> Überdimensionierung Bauteile, die in Schutzschaltkreisen angewendet werden, sollten unterlastet werden, z. B. durch:
> - den Strom, der durch die Schaltkontakte geleitet wird, und der weniger als die Hälfte des Strom-Nennwertes betragen sollte;​- die Schaltfrequenz der Bauteile, die weniger als die Hälfte des Schaltfrequenz-Nennwertes betragen sollte und
> - die Gesamtanzahl der erwarteten Schaltungen, die zehnmal kleiner ist als die Anzahl der Schaltungen, für die diese elektrische Einrichtung ausgelegt ist.
> ANMERKUNG Unterbelastung kann von der sinnvollen Gestaltung abhängen.


 
Desweiteren sind betriebsmässig schaltende Schütze wegen des B10d gegebenenfalls rechtzeitig (vorbeugend) auszutauschen.​ 
So, und ab jetzt wird die Beratung kostenpflichtig ​ 
Michael​


----------



## mmr (22 Juni 2010)

Kapiert..........und dass soll bei mir schon was heißen.

Rechnung bitte an meinen Chef,

und somit wünsch ich noch eine stressfreie Arbeitswoche und das Deutschland nicht in der Vorrunde ausscheidet.

Markus


----------

